# Long term trauma to the vulva in female pro cyclists.



## Pat "5mph" (26 Mar 2019)

An interesting article showed on my FB feed today https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...saddle-research-pain-swelling-female-cyclists
It is by Hannah Dines, a formidable lass I have met before she became a world champ.
I had no idea female pros had to battle with such discomfort on the saddle.
Being blessed with an iron undercarriage, I also had no idea that it was so difficult to get treatment.
A sore bum is common, but saddle sores is something I don't hear of in my women's cycling group.


----------



## Globalti (26 Mar 2019)

Interesting article. I wonder how many women suffer long-term saddle pain? Does this explain why so few women take up cycling?

Maybe the reversal of this is horse riding - having endured the agony of having my legs wedged apart by saddles on a couple of occasions I can say with certainty that my pelvis is not suited to the shape of a horse. Women's generally wider pelvises might explain the preponderance of women horse riders.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> An interesting article showed on my FB feed today https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...saddle-research-pain-swelling-female-cyclists
> It is by Hannah Dines, a formidable lass I have met before she became a world champ.
> I had no idea female pros had to battle with such discomfort on the saddle.
> *Being blessed with an iron undercarriage,* I also had no idea that it was so difficult to get treatment.
> A sore bum is common, but saddle sores is something I don't hear of in my women's cycling group.



Thanks for sharing, 

Seriously - that was a yukky article to read but very interesting. I didn't realise so much damage could be inflicted in this manner. Got to hand it to some athletes - the way they cope with suffering for the love of their sport is amazing.

Definitely sounds like there is more scope for better options for female saddles.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Different saddles definitely. I can't say no more than my experience with my wife on her saddle that is from a female hybrid bike of a good quality. Most saddles are very person specific - what suits you, isn't the same for the person next to you. My wife is an occasional cyclist, her female saddle works OK for the rides we do (she does wear padded shorts at my insistence). 

My wife would like an MTB to go with her 'fast' hybrid, but there is a different ball game with saddles. As a 'bloke'I use the same saddle 'style' I've used on road bikes, but what do you introduce your partner too on a MTB...and someone that isn't that experienced... - you ride a bike lots, you don't actually sit your full weight that often... ???


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> you ride a bike lots, you don't actually sit your full weight that often


Well, Hannah says in the article that female racing cyclists have the full weight of their vulva on the saddle, to get into an aero position.
They don't sit on their sit bones.
It must be sore racing like that.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> An interesting article showed on my FB feed today https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...saddle-research-pain-swelling-female-cyclists
> It is by Hannah Dines, a formidable lass I have met before she became a world champ.
> I had no idea female pros had to battle with such discomfort on the saddle.
> Being blessed with an iron undercarriage, I also had no idea that it was so difficult to get treatment.
> A sore bum is common, but saddle sores is something I don't hear of in my women's cycling group.



That article came up on my news feed as well, I didn't realize people suffered so much discomfort from their saddles. I'm male and have a cast iron under carridge so can't comment or give advice but she sounds one tough lady.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, Hannah says in the article that female racing cyclists have the full weight of their vulva on the saddle, to get into an aero position.
> They don't sit on their sit bones.
> It must be sore racing like that.



When racing, it's more extreme pressure, RR and more with TT (as a fella) and must be much worse as a woman. I can only comment as a fella that TT's usually caused numb bits due to the aero position - it would cause more problems with a woman on a similar saddle.


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> Interesting article. I wonder how many women suffer long-term saddle pain? Does this explain why so few women take up cycling?
> 
> Maybe the reversal of this is horse riding - having endured the agony of having my legs wedged apart by saddles on a couple of occasions I can say with certainty that my pelvis is not suited to the shape of a horse. Women's generally wider pelvises might explain the preponderance of women horse riders.


Is it Half-Baked Theory O'Clock again?


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

I shall bail out here only knowing my own wife's issues, as a keen cyclist myself, and making sure my wife and daughter are 'comfy', I shall duck out for being a male idiot.....

I do not know what the 'f' to do now my wife fancies an MTB - I'm at give up stage, as any saddle on my bike fit's a bike on a FS or a road bike... I do know my wife's hydrid saddle won't do a FS bike, but as someone who knows bikes, I'm fubared as a cycling partner...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Mar 2019)

@theclaud no need to be confrontational 
What I would like to know is:
Have you ever experienced something like Hannah?
What did the docs say?
Is the condition mainly experienced by female _racing_ cyclists?
What about female Audax/long distance riders?
Do us occasional riders not get the condition or do we not talk about it, or do we just say "sore undercarriage"?
Is anybody inventing a new saddle for women racers, if not, why not?
I'm on the bike most days, as I said I must have an iron undercarriage because in almost 8 years of riding I only got a boil once - which I pierced


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @theclaud no need to be confrontational
> What I would like to know is:
> Have you ever experienced something like Hannah?
> What did the docs say?
> ...


Sometimes there is every need, actually, but we'll let that go. 

I've never experienced a similar problem of anything like the severity described, but then I'm not a pro cyclist, an extreme endurance cyclist, or anything close. I am, however, most comfortable riding in a position which seems to be regarded by non-racers as on the racy side, and it's crucial to my comfort to have the saddle tilted slightly forward to avoid excessive pressure. This, if I were offering it as advice, would be contrary to the advice often given to women about an upright position being more comfortable - for me this creates problems with reach, and lower back issues. I favour lean, flexible, lightly-padded saddles with a channel or cut-out, and I think it's worth doing the arse-bone measuring thing to get an idea of the right saddle width.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I shall bail out here only knowing my own wife's issues, as a keen cyclist myself, and making sure my wife and daughter are 'comfy', I shall duck out for being a male idiot.....
> 
> I do not know what the 'f' to do now my wife fancies an MTB - I'm at give up stage, as any saddle on my bike fit's a bike on a FS or a road bike... I do know my wife's hydrid saddle won't do a FS bike, but as someone who knows bikes, I'm fubared as a cycling partner...



On one 'big nose' style?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2019)

We bought a new saddle for my wife early autumn last year after she couldn't get on with the one that came with the bike. We got the Sella Italia Donna female-specific saddle to see if that would help with pain where the top of her legs meet her behind. She only rode the bike once more in Autumn and then again for the first time this year on Sunday. Hopefully, the saddle will break in and/or my wife will get used to riding on the saddle. If no improvement, it's off to the shops to get a different style of saddle.


----------



## Globalti (27 Mar 2019)

I believe lots of cyclists, men and women, make the mistake of thinking a fat padded saddle is more comfortable. That may be the case for the first few miles but my belief is that the sit bones sink into the padding transferring weight to soft tissue that's not supposed to be weight-bearing, causing pain, sweating and chafing. A correctly-shaped saddle may hurt at first but the body soon gets accustomed and pain diminishes. For me the correct shape is something like a Charge Spoon, which cups the sit bones.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> I believe lots of cyclists, men and women, make the mistake of thinking a fat padded saddle is more comfortable. That may be the case for the first few miles but my belief is that the sit bones sink into the padding transferring weight to soft tissue that's not supposed to be weight-bearing, causing pain, sweating and chafing. A correctly-shaped saddle may hurt at first but the body soon gets accustomed and pain diminishes. For me the correct shape is something like a Charge Spoon, which cups the sit bones.


I have two Charge Spoon saddles and they are very comfortable. I tried to get a Charge Ladle for my wife last year, but couldn’t get one for love or money.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2019)

Makes my odd saddle sore at the start of the season seem so trivial after reading that.

I have spent a fortune on experimenting with saddles. I've just found a Selle San Marco with a short nose that feels pretty good. Maybe I've found the one at last!


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have two Charge Spoon saddles and they are very comfortable. I tried to get a Charge Ladle for my wife last year, but couldn’t get one for love or money.


They don't make them any more. Which is a shame, as they were my cheap utility saddle of choice. They looked good, too.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Mar 2019)

Anatomy is so individual and saddles are so expensive. Once went to a little bike shop in Tadcaster which had saddles you could borrow but the owner - a bloke in socks and sandals - proceeded to talk at me for 20 minutes whilst insulting my bike. They didn't have the one I wanted to try and he wasn't interested in sourcing it for me so that was that.
I have a Specialized Oura (wasn't cheap) with a cut out that i find quite comfortable but am always in search of perfection. 
The article - very well written - made me wince!


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have two Charge Spoon saddles and they are very comfortable. I tried to get a Charge Ladle for my wife last year, but couldn’t get one for love or money.


Several hits on Google, including
https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/char...pumh4QIVjp3tCh2fAA5VEAUYAyABEgIhz_D_BwE#white


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Anatomy is so individual and saddles are so expensive. Once went to a little bike shop in Tadcaster which had saddles you could borrow but the owner - a bloke in socks and sandals - proceeded to talk at me for 20 minutes whilst insulting my bike. They didn't have the one I wanted to try and he wasn't interested in sourcing it for me so that was that.
> I have a Specialized Oura (wasn't cheap) with a cut out that i find quite comfortable but am always in search of perfection.
> The article - very well written - made me wince!


I bought an Oura for my Genesis as it was the best colour. Most uncomfortable saddle I've tried. I've decided cut outs actually don't work for me based on having had two saddles and neither being any good. I'm no racer, but I can get sore, being on the heavy side probably doesn't help . Bontrager saddles seem to work best for me with decent padded shorts


----------



## Katherine (27 Mar 2019)

I think I have been very lucky! Though I have changed the saddle that came with all my bikes for a wider shape.
In my experience, it takes about 20 miles of cycling before you discover that a saddle is uncomfortable. 

It's about time that the female pros are given a new design of saddle or way of supporting their body when they are in the aero position.


----------



## roadrash (27 Mar 2019)

@LeetleGreyCells I can confirm winstanleys have them I was in there looking at saddles at the weekend. the layout has changed, no longer a pokey shop with small counter, everything now on display


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Several hits on Google, including
> https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/char...pumh4QIVjp3tCh2fAA5VEAUYAyABEgIhz_D_BwE#white





roadrash said:


> @LeetleGreyCells I can confirm winstanleys have them I was in there looking at saddles at the weekend. the layout has changed, no longer a pokey shop with small counter, everything now on display


Thank you! I looked everywhere last year and could not find one to buy - all I saw was ‘Fill out your email and we’ll let you know when it’s back in stock’. Which they never were. I’ll get one ordered while I can. Even if my wife doesn’t use it and prefers the Selle Donna, it’ll be worth hanging onto for when my daughter is older.

EDIT - Ordered!


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Mar 2019)

This is colloquially known as Blue waffle syndrome <warning>DO NOT GOOGLE BLUE WAFFLE</warning> the added problem of a Lipoma ( a benign tumour consisting of fat cells ) is also not much fun. I’m glad us blokes don’t have to contend with any of this.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Mar 2019)

Bought a Charge bike that had a Charge Spoon on it. Most uncomfortable saddle ever - and the discomfort was definitely "female specific" 
Stuck the damn thing straight on eBay (saddle, not the bike)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just hope Hannah Dines doesn't end up known as "as the woman who wrote_ that_ article" as she's a very interesting character.


Hannah is already a well know athlete.
I hope the article is read and discussed by some of the medical profession, some saddle manufacturers, by lots of women cyclist that would otherwise think "maybe it only happens to me, noting I can do about it"


----------



## Viking (27 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hannah is already a well know athlete.
> I hope the article is read and discussed by some of the medical profession, some saddle manufacturers, by lots of women cyclist that would otherwise think "maybe it only happens to me, noting I can do about it"


Agreed and well done to her for getting this publicised. It has been raised before and IIRC British Cycling did a lot of work in addressing issues like saddle tilt (revised UCI rules) and advising about hair removal (essentially don't because the hair has a significant role in infection reduction). One well known cyclist even mentioned that it gave her a "funny shaped foof" in one of her published pieces, so the issue is known - but not well enough known

Wrt saddles, one of our group rides on a mens SMP saddle and she says it's the most comfortable she has experienced and one of the men eventually found that a Specialized women's saddle suited him best, all through trial and error (and then success).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've followed Hannah for quite a while on various media and I hope this raises her profile as an athlete too.



Not sure you following her will raise her profile.


----------



## PK99 (27 Mar 2019)

Genuine question here. Mrs PK is a keen cyclist and her complaint is more about sit bone pain less about "bits pain".

Hannah rides a trike and has celebral palsy. Does trike technique, which I understand involves more sitting, combined with less standing because of her physical limitations restricting ability to stand make a difference?


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I tried to get a Charge Ladle for my wife last year, but couldn’t get one for love or money.





theclaud said:


> They don't make them any more.





roadrash said:


> @LeetleGreyCells I can confirm winstanleys have them



Thanks for putting me straight on this - I'm glad to see they are still out there. Good price too. I now have one on 'pre-order' whatever that means...


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2019)

More on #flapmash, from Jasmijn Muller, and Emily Chappell.


----------



## Lozz360 (27 Mar 2019)

PK99 said:


> Hannah rides a trike and has celebral palsy. Does trike technique, which I understand involves more sitting, combined with less standing because of her physical limitations restricting ability to stand make a difference?


I'm guessing that her condition may mean Hannah has restricted movement in her lower back which would make her roll her hips forward, thereby putting all the contact pressure on the front of her groin. Cyclists, male or female, of road bikes, with reasonable flexibility, will have their hips more upright and still leaning forward to the bars. The weight then being on the sit bones.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Mar 2019)

Women do tend to drop the front of the pelvis down more easily because of its shape.

They also have a tendency towards a more extreme lordosis (dipping in with the lower back) which throws the weight forward onto the pubic bone.

Both of these may have contributed.

I'm astonished this poor woman put up with all this though.

Feared of being seen to make a nuisance of herself??
Plus having to mention unmentionables.
Talk about suffering for your art 


Slightly unrelated but I have noticed that many road racing cyclists do the reverse of this and ride with very curved over spines, surely constricting their chests.

Which to me suggests their lungs are being restricted.

In yoga we are nearly always lengthening and opening the front edge of the spine to facilitate opening the chest, and thereby improving lung function.

Another thread for another time perhaps.

But undercarriage issues definitely need addressing, no one should have to put up with this, better saddles to suit all sizes, and shapes, and riding styles please.

And being allowed to talk about it, without any sniggering from the back row


----------



## the snail (27 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> ... pain where the top of her legs meet her behind...


That could be down to saddle adjustment (too high?). Worth watching her ride, and seeing if she is riding with toes pointing down, or hips rocking, if so then the saddle is probably too high.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2019)

the snail said:


> That could be down to saddle adjustment (too high?). Worth watching her ride, and seeing if she is riding with toes pointing down, or hips rocking, if so then the saddle is probably too high.


Thanks I'll check this next time she rides. It could be the saddle needs dropping a few millimetres.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2019)

the snail said:


> That could be down to saddle adjustment (too high?). Worth watching her ride, and seeing if she is riding with toes pointing down, or hips rocking, if so then the saddle is probably too high.


Could also be that the saddle is too T shaped and not V shaped enough, so makes the thigh/bum joint fold oddly and form sores. I had that once.

I wish retailers or reviewers would measure saddles comprehensively, including the shape of the leg indents and the front-back and side-side contours, instead of leaving us to guess from often-inaccurate manufacturer-stated widths and lengths and try to findthem in stock somewhere to look at or do loads of returns.


----------



## byegad (28 Mar 2019)

If the UCI had sanctioned recumbents we wouldn't be having this thread.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Could also be that the saddle is too T shaped and not V shaped enough, so makes the thigh/bum joint fold oddly and form sores. I had that once.


When the Charge Ladle comes I'll put the three saddles (Charge Ladle, Selle Italia Donna, GT saddle-which-came-with-the-bike) side-by-side and will look from the top to see the predominant shape.

The kids and I love it when my wife comes riding with us, so I want her to be comfortable (as I'm sure she does too!) so she comes riding with us more often. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2019)

I’ve received an email from Winstanley’s:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks again for your order!
> 
> ...



So we have to wait a few months now.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve received an email from Winstanley’s:
> 
> 
> So we have to wait a few months now.


Oh dear. Try elsewhere (not Tredz as they never have stock)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Charge-L...877386&hash=item3d7777c1f8:g:RAkAAOSw2WZbyc07


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve received an email from Winstanley’s:
> 
> 
> So we have to wait a few months now.



Three months! Where is it shipping from, Mars?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Oh dear. Try elsewhere (not Tredz as they never have stock)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Charge-L...877386&hash=item3d7777c1f8:g:RAkAAOSw2WZbyc07





YukonBoy said:


> Three months! Where is it shipping from, Mars?



Order from Winstanley’s cancelled and refunded. Same saddle ordered from Fleabay shop. Should arrive Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2019)

Kasja Tylen swears by the Infinity Saddle. It is is hard for professional women racers as they hold aggressively aerodynamic positions on the bike for so long. No wonder her vulva got pummelled.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Well, there's nothing worse than mashed / numb lady bits. Been there, done that... Trouble, everyone's bottom (and body shape) is different, which I think is what makes saddles (and saddle recommendations) such a minefield.

The saddle that came with my Wiggins road bike was too narrow, so rather than sitting _on_ it, I was sitting _over_ it, which, while fine for short distances, became increasingly painful the further I rode. And then after a while, everything goes numb, because I was putting my weight on the soft tissues rather than on my sit bones. It's not very nice, it really isn't... Though I'll 'fess up that I ride junior bikes, and I guess the standard saddle on those isn't intended to match the anatomy of an adult female.

Did a DIY arseometer test (cardboard wrapped in tin foil) and went in the direction of a Charge Ladle, which works for me. More than two years down the line and I haven't found anything better.

Bought a bike at the weekend, and that was fitted with an Selle SMP trk saddle. It's the most painful thing I've ever sat on. Damn thing was pinching me on the inside of my thighs - totally different to the problem with the Wiggins saddle. Comparing the Selle SMP trk to the Charge Ladle, you can see it's got a totally different profile, even though it's more or less the same width at the back.

Oddly enough, the lady I bought the bike from said that the Charge Ladle was the worst saddle she'd ever tried...

So ordered another Charge Ladle for this bike. Incidentally, I find that tilting the saddle nose down a touch helps with the lady bits. The trick is finding that sweet spot between being comfortable in that part of your anatomy and sliding forwards off the saddle.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Apr 2019)

So the Charge Ladle arrived today and I've installed it on my wife's bike. Hopefully, we'll get a ride in today so she can test it out.

I took a photo for comparison of the Ladle and the other two saddles (Selle Italia Donna and the GT came-with-the-bike). You can see the shapes/contours and differences quite clearly. Fingers crossed.







Apologies for the dirty cardboard - just need something to help with contrast and grabbed the nearest bit of cardboard I could see.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

How'd your missus find the Charge Ladle @LeetleGreyCells ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> How'd your missus find the Charge Ladle @LeetleGreyCells ?


We didn’t manage to get out yesterday, but the plan is for a ride today. Hopefully, about 10 miles on gravel paths and single track. I’ll report back later. I am very hopeful as my Charge Spoon is very comfortable.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> How'd your missus find the Charge Ladle @LeetleGreyCells ?





*YES!*
The Charge Ladle saddle is an absolute winner! With the other saddles my wife has had pain from the very first pedal stroke. Today, nothing. No pain, no issues. A great ride with the kids over 12 miles, mostly off-road on single track with some paved sections. It was great to see my wife smiling all the way around the route and having a great time.

Big thanks to @Reynard and @mjr for your advice and help! You've helped make my wife very happy when out on the bike. 

Now I just need to persuade her to ride _more... _


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The Charge Ladle saddle is an absolute winner! With the other saddles my wife has had pain from the very first pedal stroke. Today, nothing. No pain, no issues. A great ride with the kids over 12 miles, mostly off-road on single track with some paved sections. It was great to see my wife smiling all the way around the route and having a great time.
> 
> Big thanks to @Reynard and @mjr for your advice and help! You've helped make my wife very happy when out on the bike.
> 
> Now I just need to persuade her to ride _more... _



Yay!!! 

So pleased to hear that a comfy saddle has been found. Hope it does lead to more


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2019)

That's brilliant @LeetleGreyCells


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> That's brilliant @LeetleGreyCells


Thanks! I’m now wondering if I ought to buy a second one now and save it for when my daughter’s older (she’s only 7). Just in case I can’t get one when she’s older.


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks! I’m now wondering if I ought to buy a second one now and save it for when my daughter’s older (she’s only 7). Just in case I can’t get one when she’s older.


Definitely get a spare . But not necessarily for your daughter. Luckily I had a spare saddle which is now on the bike after I damaged one when I came off. The spare one was to take on holiday to put on a hire bike. That's how much finding the right saddle means.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Definitely get a spare . But not necessarily for your daughter. Luckily I had a spare saddle which is now on the bike after I damaged one when I came off. The spare one was to take on holiday to put on a hire bike. That's how much finding the right saddle means.


Thanks @Katherine I'll definitely be getting another now. I have the Charge Spoon for myself on two bikes and it's very comfortable. A second Ladle will meet all contingencies.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

I'm also on the lookout for another Charge Ladle - but in white. 

Scuffed and put a small tear in the one on the roadie when I crashed over the winter. It's doing my head in, looking at a less-than-pristine saddle. 

The scuffed one will then become my spare, and then I can move on the saddles I have that don't suit me.

What always surprises me about the Charge saddles, is that they're one of the cheapest options and they do tend to suit a lot of bums.


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Sep 2019)

Thread resurrection but any tips on how to treat a saddle sore once you have one? Without wanting to be too graphic, I have a doozie of a painful lump at the moment right on the tendon where leg meets undercarriage. Skin is not broken and there is no sign of infection but gawd, it hurts - I'm not riding anywhere this weekend!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Thread resurrection but any tips on how to treat a saddle sore once you have one? Without wanting to be too graphic, I have a doozie of a painful lump at the moment right on the tendon where leg meets undercarriage. Skin is not broken and there is no sign of infection but gawd, it hurts - I'm not riding anywhere this weekend!


That's where I get them too............right in the crease? Afraid just covering it in Sudacrem and having a couple of days off is the only thing that works for me. I've wasted an absolute fortune experimenting with different saddles. I have come to the conclusion I must be a funny shape as every saddle seems to hurt in the same area.


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's where I get them too............right in the crease? Afraid just covering it in Sudacrem and having a couple of days off is the only thing that works for me. I've wasted an absolute fortune experimenting with different saddles. I have come to the conclusion I must be a funny shape as every saddle seems to hurt in the same area.


I get the occasional ingrowing hair but this giant lump is a new one on me. Just searched the bathroom cabinet for Sudocrem but it's very out of date so gone in the bin!


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> I get the occasional ingrowing hair but this giant lump is a new one on me. Just searched the bathroom cabinet for Sudocrem but it's very out of date so gone in the bin!


In terms of prevention, the female pros are advised not to shave in that area.


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2019)

Sudo after soaking very gently in warm water


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Sep 2019)

vickster said:


> Sudo after soaking very gently in warm water


Had a soak in the bath. About to walk  into town for some sudocrem


----------



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> View attachment 461351​*YES!*
> The Charge Ladle saddle is an absolute winner! With the other saddles my wife has had pain from the very first pedal stroke. Today, nothing. No pain, no issues. A great ride with the kids over 12 miles, mostly off-road on single track with some paved sections. It was great to see my wife smiling all the way around the route and having a great time.
> 
> Big thanks to @Reynard and @mjr for your advice and help! You've helped make my wife very happy when out on the bike.
> ...


Surely ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Thread resurrection but any tips on how to treat a saddle sore once you have one? Without wanting to be too graphic, I have a doozie of a painful lump at the moment right on the tendon where leg meets undercarriage. Skin is not broken and there is no sign of infection but gawd, it hurts - I'm not riding anywhere this weekend!


Disgusting mental image alert!! Stop reading if you're squeamish.

In almost 9 years of riding everywhere, I got this once, only the once.
I think it had something to do with clothing, because the saddle and bikes I was using had not changed in years.
I solved the problem by sterilizing a needle from the sawing box (heat up till red on the gas burner), then I burst the sore.
Post care was washing after every toilet visit, dry with a clean towel, then a liberal dousing of sudocreme.
I did this before I was due two days off, on the third day I was commuting again with no problems.
The sore, as I said, never came back.
After that episode, I make sure that I don't wax too near that area, just in case it was an ingrown hair, not a saddle sore.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

I had one last year due to maladjusted clothing - the only one I've ever had. What I should have done was stopped and rearranged things down below, but I didn't, and well, mea culpa.  Bloomin' painful, and I had to go commando for a few days. All I did was keep the area clean and dry and it healed fairly quickly. FWIW, I don't go anywhere near there with a razor. 

OK, I've since switched to wearing seam-free running underwear just in case.


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Disgusting mental image alert!! Stop reading if you're squeamish.
> 
> In almost 9 years of riding everywhere, I got this once, only the once.
> I think it had something to do with clothing, because the saddle and bikes I was using had not changed in years.
> ...


Yeah - going to keep going with the baths and sudocrem for a bit before I resort to that! 
I just played a concert commando tonight!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

A rather odd sounding but genuine remedy, banana skins.

https://www.woolerwheel.co.uk/a-cyclists-friend-bountiful-bananas/


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> A rather odd sounding but genuine remedy, banana skins.
> 
> https://www.woolerwheel.co.uk/a-cyclists-friend-bountiful-bananas/


Bwahahaha - at this point, I'll try anything!


----------



## furball (15 Sep 2019)

Something that can contribute to sores developing in this area is loo roll.
I don't know how to put this but little bits that get left behind roll up and stick in moist places. The friction caused when cycling causes irritation and then sores.
Try moist wipes but don't flush them as they are the worst things for blocking drains.


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2019)

furball said:


> Something that can contribute to sores developing in this area is loo roll.
> I don't know how to put this but little bits that get left behind roll up and stick in moist places. The friction caused when cycling causes irritation and then sores.
> Try moist wipes but don't flush them as they are the worst things for blocking drains.


Not great for the environment though as they take an age and a half to degrade (if ever). 100 years or more indeed


If at home, a damp flannel and warm water will do the same (just wash regularly)


----------



## mudsticks (15 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Yeah - going to keep going with the baths and sudocrem for a bit before I resort to that!
> I just played a concert commando tonight!



Are you adding salt to the warm water? ?

That can help too. 

Maybe a drop or two of tea tree essential oil, as well.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Or throw a few chamomile tea bags into your bathwater. Chamomile is great for irritated skin.


----------



## Julia9054 (15 Sep 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Are you adding salt to the warm water





Reynard said:


> Or throw a few chamomile tea bags into your bathwater.


Hmmmm- salted chamomile. The new hipster version of salted caramel. I'll be delicious and on trend!


----------



## mudsticks (15 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Hmmmm- salted chamomile. The new hipster version of salted caramel. I'll be delicious and on trend!



I've just had a salted caramel ice cream. 
And then jumped in the sea.. 

Which did wonders for my scrambly rock scratches* from recent holiibobs. 

*They weren't quite located undercarriage-wise.. But I think the healing principle still stands. 

And it can't do too much harm..


----------



## Julia9054 (15 Sep 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I've just had a salted caramel ice cream.
> And then jumped in the sea..
> 
> Which did wonders for my scrambly rock scratches* from recent holiibobs.
> ...


Must be a helluva lot warmer wherever you live than it is in Yorkshire!


----------



## mudsticks (15 Sep 2019)

Ps here's a picture of the-sea-i-just-jumped-in - @Julia9054 - in case you don't have any near you..

Maybe just looking at it might help??


----------



## mudsticks (15 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Must be a helluva lot warmer wherever you live than it is in Yorkshire!



It is.. 

That's why I don't live in Yorkshire - much as I love it 

Devonshire is considerably warmer


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Hmmmm- salted chamomile. The new hipster version of salted caramel. I'll be delicious and on trend!





Or maybe it should be 

We don't have anything in the way of seaside here in Cambridgeshire, and I'm not sure the Hundred Foot would quite hack it...


----------

